# Maybe it's time to quit



## notnksnemor (Feb 7, 2017)

Snapper fishing.
Last couple of trips to Mexico Beach, we couldn't catch snapper for all the triggerfish. 100's of them. Even on the surface. No 2017 season for triggerfish so it's going to get even worse. Maybe it's time to get rid of the boat and go strictly Mrs. Paul's.
I don't understand their rule making.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 7, 2017)

We had spots last year where we couldn't get a grouper bite because of all the extinct red snapper..


----------



## jaymax00 (Feb 7, 2017)

went Sunday and caught around 40 legal sized red snapper and I stop counting the trigger fish. We did catch10 legal black sea bass and a Lane snapper. We were in 25ft to 75ft of water and the same thing everywhere. It is crazy how these extinct fish are on the holes we fish. Talked to the FWC and the funny thing is that guy agreed with me.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Feb 7, 2017)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> We had spots last year where we couldn't get a grouper bite because of all the extinct red snapper..



Same thing happened to me in September fishing off MB. I couldn't get the bait down fast enough to get to the grouper before the snapper would get on. This happened at 4 or 5 spots fishing with Southbound Charters.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 8, 2017)

grizzlyblake said:


> Same thing happened to me in September fishing off MB. I couldn't get the bait down fast enough to get to the grouper before the snapper would get on. This happened at 4 or 5 spots fishing with Southbound Charters.



I think it's a conspiracy.
In Federal waters, short snapper seasons hamper the grouper fishing.
In state waters where snapper seasons are longer, they're using triggerfish to hamper the snapper harvest.


----------



## jeremyledford (Feb 8, 2017)

Never! Funny how they went from trash fish to extinct! 

Only advice I can give is lay off the squid and small cut baits. Cut the dorsal fin off a live pinfish and let him down. Stick with live and you will have less problems. Red Snapper will eat anything! if you need to take a filet knife and cut 1/4 to 1/2 the tail off of the pinfish to make him a little easier to chase.


----------



## jdgator (Feb 24, 2017)

All driven by the almighty dollar. The business lobby gets the lion's share of the reef fish catch. The charter captains have staked out their piece. Nobody is looking out for recreational anglers.


----------

